# Carpro PERL vs Auto Finesse Tyre Gloss vs Bears Spiffing Tyre Dressing (small test)



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

thought id give these 3 a head to head

ignore the AF bottle! i picked up the wrong one for the picture - Doh! real tyre gloss was used!



all 3 used neat and applied using foam applicator



Top Left: Car Pro PERL
Top Right: Bear's Wax Factory Spiffing Tyre Dressing
Bottom: Auto Finesse Tyre Gloss

Tape lines showing untreated tyre.

Thoughts:

PERL instantly stands out as being most glossy, followed by bears wax and last Af Tyre gloss which i cannot for the life of me to get any gloss no matter how much i use

taking the car to London for a few days so will see how they hold up. will report nack next week


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

perl looks better imo at 1-1, it also lasts better after being built up after a few weeks.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't forget to update I do like perl myself :thumb:


----------



## ernest (Nov 14, 2012)

perls like more gloss,but if you aply Auto finesse 1 or 2 layer more, you obtain more gloss, is perfect for have 1 product with natural look with more options to finish.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

AF look like you applied air,theres nothing..


----------

